# Back to MTB but heavy



## Fauvel (Dec 14, 2014)

I am back to MTB, first time since late 80's. My worry is my weight.
6'1" 300 lbs. Will the new skinny wheel hold up to 300 lbs. 
I am looking just casual trail trails riding. New wheels have Mavic XM 117 skinny rims (17mm internal width) with 32 skinny spokes. Should
i get myself stronger wheels. Il plan to use 26 x 2.1 tires.

Also, are there forks more appropriate for my weight. Riding Marzocchi 22 Bomber LO.

Your advice will be appreciated.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

For casual riding, you're probably okay. Keep an eye on the spoke eyelets and spoke tension for early warning signs of failure.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Fauvel said:


> ...Il plan to use 26 x 2.1 tires....


Don't.

Go bigger.

The mtb world has moved on. It has been discovered that larger section tyres at low pressures are freer rolling on rough surfaces.

I suggest you look at a decent quality steel fatbike at your weight - one of the models designed for expeditions and heavy loads, such as a Surly Pugsley.

They have 4" tyres and that will remove most of the risks of your weight damaging rims etc.

Also if you are just riding casual trails, with fat tyres you can avoid the need for a suspension fork.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I think you're going to have problems with any suspension components until you lose ~50 lbs, and a rigid frame with soft fat tires will be a lot more enjoyable to ride than those rock hard skinny tires on a hardtail. 

In any case, hope you get back to riding weight soon!


----------



## Fauvel (Dec 14, 2014)

Well loosing weight is definitely an option and objective. I have a fat bike for winter. I am not too
at ease with the idea or riding mud with the fat bike. Maybe i am too picky for this. I will try the MTB for a while and test it close to the car first. The suspension has a lock out option. If it feels too mushy, i can bypass it for easy trails. If my tests are not too conclusive, i will resell the MTB and use the fat. Hopefully riding more will help loose some weight. Thanks all for the advices.


----------



## fishboy316 (Jan 10, 2014)

Riding more will help with loosing weight. As others have stated use the fat bike. I ride the crap out of mine in the mud, dirt, rain and snow. The fatty will give confidence and a good ride. It is also not as destructive on the muddy trails as skinny tires. What kind of tires are on your fatty, knobby or sand/road. what size? I can tell you that my fat bike has so much traction it is sick! LOL It is also straight up FUN! It also can take a beating.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Get a fatty, you'll enjoy it a lot more and will hold up well.


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

Buy an ebike and decrease the power assist as you lose weight and gain muscle tone. You will be encouraged in your biking by the ebike since it will let you get farther away from the parking lot and you will be having more fun despite not being that fit. Eventually you will be able to switch to a pushbike if you want........


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

For now just pedal and don't do big jumps. As your weight drops you can get more aggressive.

I started around 275 pounds with an entry level hardtail and either 17 or 19MM inside width wheels. I ran 2.15 up to 2.35 tires, but had to keep 25-30 PSI or they roll over in turns.


----------



## Fauvel (Dec 14, 2014)

I will try the hardtail first and not push it too much, like milliesand. I will check wheels, and if they give signs of possible damage, i will switch to the FAT and sell the hardtail. I am planning a week in New-Brunswich in August. The coast should be fun. Thanks all.


----------

